# Waxwing, Blyth, UK



## Keith_Reeder (May 29, 2017)

From earlier in the year:







7DMk II, 100-400mm Mk II, Sigma 1.4x TC.


----------



## AlanF (May 29, 2017)

I posted several shots in February, but had problems with Moire on both the 5DSR and 5DIV. Here is one which didn't have the problems (5DSR + 400mm DO II + 1.4xTC)


----------



## Click (May 29, 2017)

Lovely shot, Keith.


----------

